# New holland l228



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone running any l228. Just priced 2 out and may be purchasing soon. I can't find any reviews on them. I know the l220 had issues but wasn't sure if the 228 was any better. This machine was spec'd with larger tires , cab w/heat, 2 speed , mechanical controls. I looked at pilot controls and ran them but am sticking with the mechanical instead.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Surfdunn;2074585 said:


> Anyone running any l228. Just priced 2 out and may be purchasing soon. I can't find any reviews on them. I know the l220 had issues but wasn't sure if the 228 was any better. This machine was spec'd with larger tires , cab w/heat, 2 speed , mechanical controls. I looked at pilot controls and ran them but am sticking with the mechanical instead.


223 is as close as I can get for you. It has not been a bad machine. Was warned that they are plagued by electrical issues but not have experience that on this machine yet.

When my lx665 went down last winter I rented a 223 and within three hours of using electrical issue shut it down. Dealer swapped it out. I also have a JD 326 and the visibility in my opinion is better in the NH.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

brianbrich1;2074688 said:


> 223 is as close as I can get for you. It has not been a bad machine. Was warned that they are plagued by electrical issues but not have experience that on this machine yet.
> 
> When my lx665 went down last winter I rented a 223 and within three hours of using electrical issue shut it down. Dealer swapped it out. I also have a JD 326 and the visibility in my opinion is better in the NH.


Junk for people that don't know any better.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't go with NH. I have a t4.75 tractor 75hp it has the skid motor in it. It has been in the shop 4 times and has less then 100 hrs on it. The tier 4 motors have big issues. Maybe they fixed the issues for 2015/16 maybe but I would go with either JD Cat or bobcat in that order


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

I was worried about the tier 4 motors. I hate that they have to put all the new emission stuff on these smaller motors now . I ran a new JD sj 310 backhoe the other day and they have the def system on it. I Might just wait for my 180b to get out of the shop and scratch the new skidsteer plan until they get all the emissions stuff figured out.


----------



## LiquidLife (Sep 9, 2015)

Ran (3) L223's for the last three years. One of which had an intermitten electrical problem, that turned out to be a bad factory splice. We searched and searched for the problem, worked with New Holland, finally got fed up and said take it. Running Deere 326 and 324 mid-size loaders now.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a new holland l230 and a case sv300. Both have been great machines with no problems. The 230 has ran 3 seasons with zero problems at all other than the windshield wiper bracket breaking. No electrical problems at all. All of our operators love both machines. We have ran bobcat, gehl, and Deere. All machines have their pluses and minuses and all brands have had their lemons here and there. If the deal is right, and the dealer is a good one, I wouldn't hesitate to buy any of the major brands. Jmo


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. Hey dodge2500 glad to here you aren't having any issues. I think the 228 and 230 and sv300 are all based off the same machine minus the motors if I read correctly. Seems like the 220 was the smaller frame that had all the issues. I wouldn't be even considering a new machine if I didn't see the financing incentives there running. I looked at the Deere but wasn't happy with all the electronics it has on it. The Deere dealer looked at me funny when I priced out the Deere 228 and didn't want pilot controls or any of the other stuff. Just wanted a base model machine enclosed with heat. They ended up being in the 53k range. Went to pick up parts for my 180b at the NH dealer and they had what I was looking for sitting there. i ended up talking with my local NH dealer later that day and he was able to find a 228 with cab and heat and what I wanted for 44,900 which was 2k cheaper then any of the other quotes I received from 2 other dealers. What leads me away from all the electronic bs is that my 180b has had electronic issues for the last 3 years. Had the normal seat switch and seatbelt switch dilemma, fixed it and had a EIC short acouple months later. Fixed that and had a charge pump selanoid go, repaired that and had the plug for the seat switch corrode inside the plug not allowing he machine to start. That was a fun one to figure out. Also had the bearings on the feet controls seize causing me to damn near rip the back doors off of one of our brand new f450s. Just in the last month the machine was running good, got on a site and the aux switch went causing the machine to shut down. Repaired that and then within a day on the same site was plagued with more electric issues. Nothing like a machine sitting on site and having to load out 140 tons of asphalt and 40 tons of concrete out with only the mini excavator. Got it running for a day and thinking it was a diode in the compartment to shut down again trying to run 180 tons of soil in to the site. Once again my mini skidsteer and excavator were left moving soil. I finally jumped a wire off a power source to the fuel pump and put I it on th trailer and sent it to the dealer. Luckily the dealer has been awesome with this 180b and helped me so much I fee obligated to give them my business on a new machine. They were the only one to actually talk me through things, lend me a new EIC, had all the parts I needed in stock and gave me more suggestions then anyone. Any other dealer would just say bring us the machine and will fix it. I can't get the machine to you until I get it running.


----------



## GSS (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 2014 L250 an I like them but also had 2012 L250 that was a lemon But a good dealership helps a lot Try to find one close


----------

